# Meet my piggies



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

i have 6 piggies! i love guinea pigs! some of you have piggies too?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I have two! They don't live in the same cages though they live side by side and are aloud out together under close super vision as if they are both siting on my lap, ones a male and ones a female. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Aww.. Dracula, perfect name for him  I can't have guinea pigs because I'm allergic to Timothy hay I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Your Piggies are all so gorgeous!!! Emily has lovely markings! I have two piggies, well one's my brothers and the other mine: 






This is my little girl, Maggie!






And this is both the girls together, the brown girl is called Dory!


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

saratherussiandog said:


> Aww.. Dracula, perfect name for him  I can't have guinea pigs because I'm allergic to Timothy hay I'm pretty sure.


 thanks =) my friend is allergic too!


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

Jess <3 said:


> Your Piggies are all so gorgeous!!! Emily has lovely markings! I have two piggies, well one's my brothers and the other mine:
> View attachment 113314
> This is my little girl, Maggie!
> View attachment 113322
> And this is both the girls together, the brown girl is called Dory!


 what a beautifull piggies you have!


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

i adopted 2 more, i have 8 piggies now =)


----------

